# 150 amp Load Ctr on a 100A service?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot install a 150 amp main breaker panel when you only have 100 amp wire running to it. 

If the service is 100 amps with a 100 amp main and you have a sub panel then you can use a 150 amp panel.

Check prices because in many places a 200 amp panel is much cheaper than a 150 amp. Around here a 150 amp panel is a special order panel.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are many ways to do this without going to 200a.
Because you have number of circuits, panel ampacity, and main over current protection size.
The fist correct thing is to do a load calc to see what you need.

Few methods if the load is 100a or less:
Sub panel
Tandom breakers
30 space 100a panels
Downgrading the breaker on a larger panel to 100a
150a or larger main buss panel with a separate service rated disco

But changing to a 200a may be easier than some of the above.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If your 24 space panel is full, a 32 space will fill up eventually, minds well go for the 200a. panel and be done with it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Big Island- Helco - meter / main is king. You can do what you want. Your exterior service disconnecting means (100 amp service disco) combo with the meter is your "Main Panel". The load center is a sub panel and the 100 amp 2 pole main disconnect overcorrect protective device breaker out at the meter is there to protect the sub panels feeder from overcurrent limited to 100 amps. Using a 150 amp panel downstream of the main breaker is fine. Your system is limited to 100 amps at the service. If somehow you manage to end up with 150 amps of current on the customer side of your main overcurrent protective device will trip on overload , and then you would need to start thinking about an upgrade to 200 amps. It is probably not going to happen unless you put a ton of ac's , multiple range ovens, and maybe a swimming pool with a sweeper.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

No 30 space 100 amp panels available? For instance:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens...ker-Indoor-Load-Center-P3030B1100CU/203027295


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Although the guy above knows the feeders are protected at the meter there is nothing wrong other than cost of putting in a 200 A panel and then replacing the main breaker with the correct size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Although the guy above knows the feeders are protected at the meter there is nothing wrong other than cost of putting in a 200 A panel and then replacing the main breaker with the correct size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not exactly true. It's the Big Island. Upgrade to 200 might be an easy task where Paul the engineer lives, but unless we are talking about a property with a closeby overhead pig and pole, it could entail a D9 digging up a lava field, which is as common to encounter as sandy soil is in South Florida. And ....... lately..... if subject property is in Puna, it might also require an asbestos shovel...


----------



## burn bhad black (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope, our island is the furthest South of anywhere in the USA, what we have available is serverly limited....


----------

